# online purchase warning: chimney balloon.



## picassoman (7 Nov 2011)

I recently purchased a Chimney Balloon from an online site (Irish site) and I am still waiting delivery !

Can I name the site on this forum to warn other users ?

The site is mentioned on another Irish forum form someone else with the same experience. I have gone back to PayPal to see if I can get my money back. No reply from the company to my emails and the phone rings out.


----------



## picassoman (8 Nov 2011)

OK - I purchased a chimney balloon online from chimneyballoon.ie on Oct 27th.

I have not received the balloon and have received no reply to an email I sent to the company. I also rang the mobile number listed on their site a number of times but it rings out.

I made the payment through PayPal so I have now gone back to them to see if I get my money back.

Just to let you know in case you plan on using this site.

pm


----------



## horusd (8 Nov 2011)

I bought one of these from a Scottish company for around €30.00 odd , and it broke within a few weeks. I made my own "ballon "using two heavy-duty plastic bags filled with attic insulation. It works a treat.


----------



## joanmul (3 Dec 2011)

horusd said:


> I bought one of these from a Scottish company for around €30.00 odd , and it broke within a few weeks. I made my own "ballon "using two heavy-duty plastic bags filled with attic insulation. It works a treat.



We did that as well.


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Dec 2011)

horusd said:


> I bought one of these from a Scottish company for around €30.00 odd , and it broke within a few weeks.


More or less the same experience (i.e. balloon lasted much longer than that - but ultimately, it got damaged).  Decided to put a stove in place - and although  I don't use it much, it prevents wasting central heating.


----------



## WaterSprite (3 Dec 2011)

I also ordered from that site (chimneyballoon.ie) and they didn't deliver.  Got my money back through paypal.


----------

